# Out of box near perfect



## sawdustjunkie

If you were to glue that all up, the gaps would be invisible to the eye!


----------



## Kjuly

Incra has great tools. Could not live without mine.
Keith


----------



## longgone

Incra Good…


----------



## rad457

Thanks you convinced me, but I ordered the Kreg KMS7102 Table Saw Precision Miter Gauge System instead.
FWW Tools and Shops just did a review on Miter gauges and the Kreg was best overall choice and just looked easier to use. Will have to compare after I get a chance to try it out! Anything has to be better than my stock Delta system!


----------



## DIYaholic

I just picked up a used Incra 2000 miter gauge, for $60.00 off of Craigslist.
That and I picked up a used Incra "Original Jig" with a fence, off CL for $30.00.
I haven't "played" with them yet, so I can only hope that these two items are as precise!!!

I've only heard GREAT things about Incra….


----------



## TheFridge

It is awesome.


----------



## recycle1943

Incra Tools : I have An Incra V120 Miter gauge, An Incra 1000HD Miter gauge, an LS Positioner and leg set for my Delta Unisaw, an LS Positioner and Incra router raiser for my Router table as well as too many other smaller helpers from Incramental Tools.
I use the V120 on the band saw mostly for straight cuts to square up a glued item. The 1000HD was a chore because I didn't have my saw aligned correctly to the miter slot. Once I fixed that the miter are spot on.
I just can't say enough good things about Incra tools and their tech support.


----------



## RandyinFlorida

Have the I-Box. You will love it!


----------

